# New Rider - Tennessee - Board Help



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I live in Maryville and there are three shops in the Knoxville area alone with very, very, knowledgeable workers. Alpine Ski Center is located in a shopping center next to West Town Mall (take Kingston Pike towards UT, find Chili's just past the Mall and go in that shopping center). Pluto Sports is located in the shopping center next to Home Depot on Kingston Pike, and The Boardroom is located next to the Calhoun's on Kingston Pike near Cedar Bluff. 

The guys at Alpine and The Boardroom are awesome, and would be more than happy to answer any questions. Before you go crazy on research go talk to them. 

I ride mainly at Ober, but since it usually opens later in the year I go over to Cataloochee. It's not going to be anywhere near as good as the snow in Oregon that you're probably accustomed to, but it's better than nothing. You can pick up a season pass at Ober through 11/15 for a discount ($250). 

As far as your questions about boards, here's a great link to get you started:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html

I would recommend somewhere around a 155 for you. You could look at something like a Neversummer SL or a Proto to give you a good, rounded, board that can dabble in the park and still ride comfortably on the mountain.

Hope that helps a little...


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Here The Snowboard Buying Guide at CJU.com


----------



## WhiteBoi360 (Oct 31, 2012)

backstop13 said:


> I live in Maryville and there are three shops in the Knoxville area alone with very, very, knowledgeable workers. Alpine Ski Center is located in a shopping center next to West Town Mall (take Kingston Pike towards UT, find Chili's just past the Mall and go in that shopping center). Pluto Sports is located in the shopping center next to Home Depot on Kingston Pike, and The Boardroom is located next to the Calhoun's on Kingston Pike near Cedar Bluff.
> 
> The guys at Alpine and The Boardroom are awesome, and would be more than happy to answer any questions. Before you go crazy on research go talk to them.
> 
> ...



Wow what a small world lol. For some reason I thought Alpine Ski Center closed and didn't know about the board room so thanks for that! Both are close by as I'm in the West Knox area.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

WhiteBoi360 said:


> Wow what a small world lol. For some reason I thought Alpine Ski Center closed and didn't know about the board room so thanks for that! Both are close by as I'm in the West Knox area.


yeah man hit me up if you wanna go ride sometime. I just started last year myself and am pretty close to your age (29).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Advice...
get the fuck out of Tennessee Jed
work from home...work from the hill
best thing you can do is get on a real hill...you know what that is
it don't matter what you ride...just ride
after you get your legs then get a new board


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

there's probably nothing wrong with the bindings and board you already have (assuming you still have them and they're within your size range). I'm skeptical about the boots, because you really want those to be fitted in a shop. 

I'm your exact same size and my board is a 155 cm twin (twins are just symetrical boards; front and back are exactly the same dimensions and there's no set-back in the binding inserts). 360 edges means the metal edges wraps entirely around the board (pretty sure only lib tech and gnu skimp on the edge material) and is considered better for the protection of the nose and tail.

I agree that, after experiencing oregon, you may be sorely disappointed in the amount of snow and terrain at your local mtn (ober). It'll might be o.k. for learning the basics and maybe some tricks.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Went to school in Knoxville. I think The Board Room is a much friendlier and knowledgeable staff than Alpine. Ober is a classic and really isn't that far if you take Chapman highway the whole way.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

snowvols said:


> Went to school in Knoxville. I think The Board Room is a much friendlier and knowledgeable staff than Alpine. Ober is a classic and really isn't that far if you take Chapman highway the whole way.


I agree. I like Alpine a lot but The Boardroom is better hands down. They have an old ATARI system set up in the shop with a couch for customers to play on!!


----------



## WhiteBoi360 (Oct 31, 2012)

extra0 said:


> there's probably nothing wrong with the bindings and board you already have (assuming you still have them and they're within your size range). I'm skeptical about the boots, because you really want those to be fitted in a shop.
> 
> I'm your exact same size and my board is a 155 cm twin (twins are just symetrical boards; front and back are exactly the same dimensions and there's no set-back in the binding inserts). 360 edges means the metal edges wraps entirely around the board (pretty sure only lib tech and gnu skimp on the edge material) and is considered better for the protection of the nose and tail.
> 
> I agree that, after experiencing oregon, you may be sorely disappointed in the amount of snow and terrain at your local mtn (ober). It'll might be o.k. for learning the basics and maybe some tricks.


Unfortunately, I sold the board/bindings a year or 2 ago for $200. And I did have boots but got rid of them too. Will just start fresh. Wasn't expecting to get back into it anytime soon but what the heck.

And yea I'm guessing the snow out east sucks lol but I don't mind learning the basics out here b4 I go roadtrip'n it again


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

uh, you're not just east...you're as southeast as you can get. I don't think there are any resorts south of yours. I lived in mtns surrounding Chattanooga for 3 years and it only snowed one time that was deep enough to be any real fun.


----------



## WhiteBoi360 (Oct 31, 2012)

extra0 said:


> uh, you're not just east...you're as southeast as you can get. I don't think there are any resorts south of yours. I lived in mtns surrounding Chattanooga for 3 years and it only snowed one time that was deep enough to be any real fun.


Yuck. Well I heard there's some places in like North Carolina? Virginia/West Virginia? Those aren't extremely far away..


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

extra0 said:


> uh, you're not just east...you're as southeast as you can get. I don't think there are any resorts south of yours. I lived in mtns surrounding Chattanooga for 3 years and it only snowed one time that was deep enough to be any real fun.


Haha after I graduated we got 8" on Signal Mountain in Chattanooga. I hiked that bitch and rode it. I am pretty sure I am one of the very few people that can say they snowboarded down signal.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

There's plenty of snow at ober and in west Carolina. Like I said, it's not nice as out west, but its better than nothing


----------



## WhiteBoi360 (Oct 31, 2012)

So, I went into both The Board Room and Alipne Ski Center yesterday. Those guys seem to know their stuff but they were spitting information so fast to me that I couldn't tell which way was up! 

I do remember tho the guy at Board Room recommend I get something like a "Flow Verve"(this years model) sense I want to start on the mountain and progress into the park. They said it's better to get a board that you can progress into (which makes sense and I think thats why I got that burton twin 4 years ago)

I am a bit confused tho as there are 3 types of boards? (or maybe more?) All Mountain, Freestyle, and Park, right? 

The guy said the Flow Verve was a park board.. but when I goggled it online, the other stores say its a freestyle board

They also said to get something with a board profile like the second one down on this list http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html


Well, besides those questions my main one was if this board On Sale Santa Cruz Perfect 11 Get Money Snowboard 154 up to 55% off is anything like the one he recommended me? I think it looks sick and is much cheaper.. also if you know of any similar boards for around that price range too that would be great

again sorry for all the questions


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

whiteboi360 said:


> so, i went into both the board room and alipne ski center yesterday. Those guys seem to know their stuff but they were spitting information so fast to me that i couldn't tell which way was up!
> 
> I do remember tho the guy at board room recommend i get something like a "flow verve"(this years model) sense i want to start on the mountain and progress into the park. They said it's better to get a board that you can progress into (which makes sense and i think thats why i got that burton twin 4 years ago)
> 
> ...


buy local.......


----------

